# Who's going to receive the $1,200 health care stipend this quarter ?



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Who's going to receive the $1,200 health care stipend this quarter?


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> Who's going to receive the $1,200 health care stipend this quarter?


I qualified for the $1232 with 353 active hours i took a picture of that too but they are claiming I don't have any active hours


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

I was beginning to think I was the only one interested in it. They are COMPLETELY LYING WITH THE ACTIVE HOUR TOTALS. 60 hours off in Q1 and 30 hours off in Q2 for me.
Even working with their completely corrupt numbers I had enough for half the stipend in Q2, but they screwed me again (got half in Q1, should have gotten full with 341 hours).
I had just enough hours (196) on 6/30 as seen in the Healthcare Stipend Tracker. On 7/1 AM it said I didn't have enough hours in the previous quarter. 
Also there's now no way to send a message in the app regarding Prop 22 issues. And they keep removing more of the Earnings Guarantee info from the app (for me only?).
Probably done with Uber now...
Doordash paid me full stipend in Q1 and JUST REMINDED ME BY TEXT TO LOOK FOR THE VERIFICATION EMAIL SINCE I HAD ENOUGH HOURS in Q2.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So if you would of done enough hours with both apps they both would of payed you the $1227?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

NicFit said:


> So if you would of done enough hours with both apps they both would of payed you the $1227?


Yup
It says in the Proposition 22 bill that you can get the stipend from multiple companies.
I figured you can actually MAKE money off this if you have enough hours (and the companies are honest/accurate with the data)

BTW, I actually got the half stipend payment today from Uber for Q2, and the app NOW correctly says I will get $613.77. Thanks for pissing me off for several days Uber!
Uber is fast at paying it, but suck at everything else about it.
And they still owe me the other half of the stipend for Q1.
Doordash takes their time processing it, took 2 weeks in Q1. They actually paid $1228 instead of the required $1227.54. Easier accounting I guess and just classier...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

mrbeefy said:


> Yup
> It says in the Proposition 22 bill that you can get the stipend from multiple companies.
> I figured you can actually MAKE money off this if you have enough hours (and the companies are honest/accurate with the data)
> 
> ...


It’s a new system, you know that there will be errors but I think eventually they’ll get it right. I might have to sign up for this healthcare just to get them to pay it, maybe I can double dip on it


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Problem is Uber is not adding up all the active hours correctly and support either just responds to messages with "active time is between accepting..." or hangs up on me or says they are sending the issue to a group that handles it and will respond in several business days and NEVER responds. (Twice now)

Also the same active hour totals are used for the earnings guarantee so they're underpayjng us for that. When I brought that up they removed the details of that from my app (maybe everyone?). 

*Can you see the earnings guarantee amount added (highlighted in green) in the Weekly Summary and click on that and see the breakdown of the active hours and miles?

First I lost the ability to see the breakdown info, was just a template.

Then the green highlighted amount disappeared also.

Also no more Prop22 links under help so I can't message them about it. *

I'm sure they never really cared about the active hours data before Prop22.

THEY spent MANY MANY millions of dollars lobbying for this legislation and now they need to make it work.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

mrbeefy said:


> Problem is Uber is not adding up all the active hours correctly and support either just responds to messages with "active time is between accepting..." or hangs up on me or says they are sending the issue to a group that handles it and will respond in several business days and NEVER responds. (Twice now)
> 
> Also the same active hour totals are used for the earnings guarantee so they're underpayjng us for that. When I brought that up they removed the details of that from my app (maybe everyone?).
> 
> ...


Go to the GL hub then, you know that phone and text support only work 75% of the time


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Hadn't thought about GL hub lately since they were closed with the pandemic.

Did you read the section in bold in my last post? 

I really have not been able to verify that other drivers are seeing incorrect active time daily and weekly totals. A few I've spoken to in person have said they thought so, but picking up deliveries leaves very little time for talk. 

Also the part about losing the prop22 stuff in the app just after contacting them about that seems fishy... Before I bother going to GL want to know if it's just me.

Could even be they're working on it, but I'm skeptical about that.

Back in March they actually told me the active time issue had been fixed, but it wasn't.

Not much accountability with support these days. I don't even get surveys after contacting them recently.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

mrbeefy said:


> Hadn't thought about GL hub lately since they were closed with the pandemic.
> 
> Did you read the section in bold in my last post?
> 
> ...


I have no clue on what’s working or what’s not, I don’t have covered California insurance right now so I couldn’t even try to see if it works, I may sign up if it means I can get over paid for it but I’ll may never use it, but I can’t verify if it’s working or not since I don’t have it


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

NicFit said:


> I have no clue on what’s working or what’s not, I don’t have covered California insurance right now so I couldn’t even try to see if it works, I may sign up if it means I can get over paid for it but I’ll may never use it, but I can’t verify if it’s working or not since I don’t have it


You don't need health insurance or to apply for the stipend to check the things I mentioned. 

Active hours are recorded for each delivery/trip and the daily and weekly totals are wrong. Pick any day and look at the total and add up that days trips times.

The earnings guarantee is part of Prop22 regardless if you apply for the stipend.
We get paid it every 2 weeks on Thursday. 
Scroll down on the weekly summary to see it under other earnings if you don't see it listed separately and highlighted in green (like I used to).
It's also wrong because it's based on those incorrect active hour totals...


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

Crbrocks said:


> I qualified for the $1232 with 353 active hours i took a picture of that too but they are claiming I don't have any active hours


What about 4th Q 2021? Has anyone received the stipend? I called support they claimed “technical difficulties/issues and that it should be paid by Friday the 9th. Wait, what? The 9th? Is Sunday.


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

Archerette1122 said:


> What about 4th Q 2021? Has anyone received the stipend? I called support they claimed “technical difficulties/issues and that it should be paid by Friday the 9th. Wait, what? The 9th? Is Sunday.


Anyone?? Last Quarter Uber paid same day 9/30/21! Never 10 days later, in my experience.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Archerette1122 said:


> Anyone?? Last Quarter Uber paid same day 9/30/21! Never 10 days later, in my experience.


So you have enough active hours (by Uber's accounting) for the full Stipend?
Have you noticed that the active time totals are wrong? (Daily and weekly).
I have yet to get anyone to check if this is happening to them as well. 
Pick a day with only a few trips and see if it matches.
PLEASE let me know if it's happening to you too.

Not surprised with supports answer. Seems like there's no accountability, no oversight.
What happened to the surveys after contacting them??


----------



## alibaba40 (Mar 7, 2020)

I haven't received it yet. Didn't Uber say to pay within 2 weeks? Still have to wait another week.


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

alibaba40 said:


> I haven't received it yet. Didn't Uber say to pay within 2 weeks? Still have to wait another week.





mrbeefy said:


> So you have enough active hours (by Uber's accounting) for the full Stipend?
> Have you noticed that the active time totals are wrong? (Daily and weekly).
> I have yet to get anyone to check if this is happening to them as well.
> Pick a day with only a few trips and see if it matches.
> ...


Yes!
It was confusing to me at first, but now after Receiving three stipends in a row, I get how they’re doing it. For some reason support doesn’t know how to explain (in English) concisely!
And it’s hard for us to keep track of our own active hours, however I do. I screenshot everything. Starting with the first delivery request. That shows my starting time and I screenshot drop the delivery and then I screenshot when I deliver it so I can go back and add the hours if I needed to. But for the most part the active hours are correct it’s just they go by The accounting period, which starts Monday at midnight through Sunday at midnight. So if you had hours after midnight on the end of the quarter those will go to the next quarter. Same thing within a week but we’re only interested in the quarters. Does this Help!


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

alibaba40 said:


> I haven't received it yet. Didn't Uber say to pay within 2 weeks? Still have to wait another week.


When Did UBER tell you you had to wait two weeks? Did they say anything else? Because they told me they were having technical difficulties and he put me on hold and double checked whatever and came back and said it was gonna be Friday the ninth or so I thought he said, Maybe next Friday? Or the end of the week which is the ninth? By the way this is the first stipend that payment has been delayed this long. First quarter was paid right away I believe the first week of April 20 21, second quarter was paid first week of July 2021, third-quarter was paid on September 30, 2021, and now fourth-quarter I would presume would have been paid 12/31/21, Which it has not


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

mrbeefy said:


> So you have enough active hours (by Uber's accounting) for the full Stipend?
> Have you noticed that the active time totals are wrong? (Daily and weekly).
> I have yet to get anyone to check if this is happening to them as well.
> Pick a day with only a few trips and see if it matches.
> ...


I still get the survey after contacting them. What city do you work for? I’m in San Diego. I don’t know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

Archerette1122 said:


> I still get the survey after contacting them. What city do you work for? I’m in San Diego. I don’t know if that makes a difference.


Another thing I wanted to mention about active hours daily and weekly, once you complete a delivery you’ll see the hours that were charged to the customer those are not your active hours. Those have nothing to do with active hours and that’s what’s confusing. Especially if you get a double order. I don’t know what their rhyme or reason is how they bill the customers on a double order but like I said it has nothing to do with your active hours. It’s what they bill the customer. And it’s most likely different than your active hours that are running. So if you’re trying to make that match it’s never gonna match the only thing you can do is either keep track on your own or rely on UBER to be correct. Like I said before I’ll keep track of my own especially for the stipend. Let me know if you have any other thoughts


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

mrbeefy said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only one interested in it. They are COMPLETELY LYING WITH THE ACTIVE HOUR TOTALS. 60 hours off in Q1 and 30 hours off in Q2 for me.
> Even working with their completely corrupt numbers I had enough for half the stipend in Q2, but they screwed me again (got half in Q1, should have gotten full with 341 hours).
> I had just enough hours (196) on 6/30 as seen in the Healthcare Stipend Tracker. On 7/1 AM it said I didn't have enough hours in the previous quarter.
> Also there's now no way to send a message in the app regarding Prop 22 issues. And they keep removing more of the Earnings Guarantee info from the app (for me only?).
> ...


I know this is six months ago but I have a question, when you said that the hours were off you said 60 hours in one quarter and 30 hours in another, how did you come up with your hours? Where are you getting your numbers from? Obviously from the app, correct? So then my question is where at in the app did you get these numbers from? I might be able to help you understand it better. Waiting for your reply, Sandee


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

Crbrocks said:


> Who's going to receive the $1,200 health care stipend this quarter?





Crbrocks said:


> Who's going to receive the $1,200 health care stipend this quarter?


I received $1217 Wednesday evening @6:17pm, didn’t see it until this morning, and according to the article it does take up to 10 days to process payment !
Yay!🥳


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Archerette1122 said:


> Another thing I wanted to mention about active hours daily and weekly, once you complete a delivery you’ll see the hours that were charged to the customer those are not your active hours. Those have nothing to do with active hours and that’s what’s confusing. Especially if you get a double order. I don’t know what their rhyme or reason is how they bill the customers on a double order but like I said it has nothing to do with your active hours. It’s what they bill the customer. And it’s most likely different than your active hours that are running. So if you’re trying to make that match it’s never gonna match the only thing you can do is either keep track on your own or rely on UBER to be correct. Like I said before I’ll keep track of my own especially for the stipend. Let me know if you have any other thoughts


Those ARE the active times, the ones listed per trip.

It is from accepting a request to hitting delivered.

I screenshot everything and the times match what's listed in the app per trip.

The times charged to the customer may actually be different since they get up front pricing so anything over the estimate comes from Uber AFAIK.
Also we get paid for all miles per Prop22 $0.30 per mile.
So it's active time x min wage ($14.00) + 20% ($2.80) = $16.80 in 2021 (now it's $18.00 in 2022 since win wage is now $15.00) Then add (miles x $0.30) which gives you the earnings guarantee. Subtract your earnings before tips to get the supplement their supposed to pay.

BTW GrubHub is weird and does it per trip/trips. They balance out the earnings guarantee as you go with a trip bonus.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Archerette1122 said:


> I know this is six months ago but I have a question, when you said that the hours were off you said 60 hours in one quarter and 30 hours in another, how did you come up with your hours? Where are you getting your numbers from? Obviously from the app, correct? So then my question is where at in the app did you get these numbers from? I might be able to help you understand it better. Waiting for your reply, Sandee


Let me help YOU understand this better.

Open the Uber app and pull up any day under Weekly Summary by clicking on one of the days with a blue bar above it. 

See what that daily total is.

Click on See Earnings Activity. Click on compact at top right.

Add up the durations (active times) listed for all the trips. 

I suggest using TimeCalc. Enter the time as HH:MM:SS in the calc.

Does it match the daily total?


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

I made spreadsheets for each month in 2021 and added up all the times. Much easier than manually or with a calculator.
Started doing that in February and went back to Jan 1.

That's how I came up with the variance in Uber's active time totals.

Ironically Uber made it easier starting in August when you could pull up the day's trips in a nice list instead of having to open each one which made missing a trip more likely.

I have double and triple checked my numbers for accuracy.

The only errors I made, which I corrected, were in Uber's favor when I missed trips when I was doing many many trips a day. Also had 1 semicolon out of the thousands of trips I did which also worked against me...


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

mrbeefy said:


> Those ARE the active times, the ones listed per trip.
> 
> It is from accepting a request to hitting delivered.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

mrbeefy said:


> Let me help YOU understand this better.
> 
> Open the Uber app and pull up any day under Weekly Summary by clicking on one of the days with a blue bar above it.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------

